# Just harvested my Nirvana Master Kush - pics



## potberto (Jan 20, 2010)

I love this part  

Just harvested this little lady. She was 20" tall or so. Grown from a single seed germ. Got lucky  I had two other clones so I wasn't too worried - if it was a girl it would be a bonus - and what a bonus it was! Harvested at 10wks and 4 days of flowering. She smells like a dirty dirty dirty whore. Sticky as hell. Made a ball of hash just with the resin scraping off the scissors. I have a brown bag filled with candy trim for bubble hash or cannabutter. Haven't decided which. 

Enough blab, on to pics:
Here she was this morning





















Chop Chop 








This is the biggest bud.. Laying on a regular size 8.5x11 paper with quarter for reference. 







Ad the full pull - I'll update with a dry weight but I'm hoping at least 2oz.. There's some big dense nugs.







I pulled a bud last week to dry and sample and this shit is fantastic.. Can't wait till it's all done with a proper cure!! 

Plant was grown under a 400w HPS with agro light it's whole life. GH Flora nutes, some molasses, and love 

Comments/questions always welcome!


----------



## leethewarmage (Jan 20, 2010)

good shit man. i just planted one of my fem seeds from nirvana december 12 she is going to be a mom. when i flower some i will post some pics for ya. got mixed bag not sure what i got.( bad idea dont know what i am growing


----------



## Big Raw J (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice, good job on her man!


----------



## potberto (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the good words!!! I just opened the brown bag to air them out a bit, and jesus shit this weed smellls GOOOD! I can't wait till it's all dry, this is some good shit mang


----------



## four20mike (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn, those look tasty...Once again, exelent pics.


----------



## drchron (Jan 21, 2010)

now this is a very nice harvest thread

nugs look dankk!


----------



## xXxSeedLesSxXx (Jan 21, 2010)

sweet man, reap the rewards!!!! nice colas, nice color, great looking plant you did a awesome job


----------



## theflow (Jan 22, 2010)

great grow man, cheers....


----------



## garlictrain (Jan 22, 2010)

nice job! be sure to put a little away for the extended cure, nothing like year old perfectly dried and cured medicine.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 22, 2010)

that master kuh looks like it should smoke real nice congrats


----------



## WhiteWiddow (Jan 22, 2010)

god damn makes me miss my kush plants i want a smoke report on that after the cure


----------



## potberto (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok, all dry, and into jars.. The smaller jar is filled with small/medium nugs, and the bigger jar is all the tall colas..








The final dry weight tally is - 45.8g's! That's after all buds clipped off branches - just bud weight. Not too shabby off of one plant who was under 20 inches tall!!!! 

Now I roll a joint and get some chores done around the house  Can't wait to try the rest after a few week cure!


----------



## ALASKA GROWN (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like the dizzz


----------



## rlourens (Jan 27, 2010)

Excellent Results man!!! Good Work


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 28, 2010)

rlourens said:


> Excellent Results man!!! Good Work



Looks great! the bud kinda has a pink hue to them or is that the pic?


----------



## messycan (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice harvest! 1.6oz dry...not too shabby! Maybe with a bit more veg you coulda got a solid 2 - 2.5 oz. What size containers were they in?


----------



## smoked321 (Jan 28, 2010)

ahah you must be happy


----------



## D4rKeN (Jan 29, 2010)

nice nice i love kush so much


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Jan 29, 2010)

potberto said:


> Ok, all dry, and into jars.. The smaller jar is filled with small/medium nugs, and the bigger jar is all the tall colas..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How'd you keep it under 20 inches tall? 

This plant must've not taken too long to grow..

thats an amazing yield for the size of that thing


----------



## potberto (Jan 30, 2010)

JustAnotherFriedDay - I just LST'd the main branch when it was about 10&quot; tall.. Pulled the tip down at a 90° angle to the plant, and held it there. 







That's it.. Once it showed pre-flowers I put it right into flower. I'd say it took about three months total from seed, maybe a little more. Unfortunately didn't keep accurate tabs on this plant. 

Messycan - I'm sure I could have gotten more with a longer veg, but I had two other plants ready for 12/12 and wanted all three on the same schedule. Ended up with 3.8 oz's total off of the three plants in my closet under 400w  And this one was in a 3.5gl pot grown with Miracle Grow organic soil + perlite.. The others were in 5gl. 

PhillTubes - I think it's just the pic.. I'll try to get a better one.. 

Thanks for the good words guys


----------



## macdadyabc (Jan 31, 2010)

sweet plant! kush is my favorite strain yet even tho ive only tried a dozen or so. It cures to a golden color and tastes amazing


----------



## dan1988dan (Jan 31, 2010)

what is dried weight


----------



## card5150 (Feb 1, 2010)

i think it sucks! and the reason why is YOU AINT SHARIN WIT ME, LOL NICE JOB!!!!!!!


----------



## potberto (Feb 2, 2010)

card5150 said:


> i think it sucks! and the reason why is YOU AINT SHARIN WIT ME, LOL NICE JOB!!!!!!!


 hahahaa.. Thanks!! All my friends think the opposite - they love it and the big joints I've been rolling out of it!! 

Dan, posted dry weight a few messages back.


----------



## wakenbake91 (Feb 2, 2010)

how many days did you dry for?


----------



## potberto (Feb 2, 2010)

wakenbake91 said:


> how many days did you dry for?


 6 or 7 days in a big brown bag filled with strips of brown bag confetti.. That's how I dry it, works for me. 

Then into glass mason jars for curing.


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice job! Ive smoked some, so I know ur a happy muhfakah! Congratz!


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 2, 2010)

Gotta love all the kush and master looks like one of the best...if possible cure some for a month or two and it will be some of the sweetest smoke around...very nice plant...man I love the kush...U2, Purple, Bubba and now I might have to add some master...looks great...good job and enjoy...Peace!


----------



## plaguedog (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great, and for the price of the seeds I guess you can't beat that! Gonna have to order some of those next.


----------



## troutie (Nov 22, 2011)

potberto said:


> JustAnotherFriedDay - I just LST'd the main branch when it was about 10&quot; tall.. Pulled the tip down at a 90° angle to the plant, and held it there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nearly 4 oz with a 400w lamp ...... you know how to do it


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 5, 2016)

Never grown Nirvana's version, but I ran some Afghan Kush from White Label a few years back. The best phenos were SO Dank I fell in Love instantly. I Am going to give Nirvans's a try this Spring fo' - Sho


----------

